# looking for "thinner" FP kit recommendation...



## Timbo (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm just starting to have a little success selling my FPs.  I had a customer this weekend ask me for a thinner pen.  I had Maj. Jr., Gent2 and Sedonas in stock and she found all to be too fat.  Other than kitless, which I have no plans to get into right now, what suggestions do you guys/gals have for a thin FP kit?  just in case anyone is wondering, I turn my barrels either straight, or with a very slight curve.  Any feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 25, 2012)

Although it's the same size tube as the Jr.'s I really like the Nouveau Sceptre from PSI for a womans FP. I think it has something to do with the pinched section which the Jr.'s don't have. It feels smaller in your hand. I wouldn't recommend posting the cap though! It's a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 25, 2012)

I really like the Berea "New Series". They are the smallest diameter "modern looking" sets that I have found.

The fit very nicely in smaller hands, and because you remove a good bit of the cap material (all the way down to the tube) to attach the centerband, they are also lightweight and balance well. Additionally, the accept a #5 Bock or JoWo nib very nicely.

Unfortunately, I have only found these in chrome and upgrade gold. If the TN or Black TI is available. I haven't found them yet.


----------



## JohnGreco (Jun 25, 2012)

This isn't as high end as the majestics bit is nice and slim (I use one as my carry around with a black/gold truestone blank). Classic Elite2 24kt Gold and Gun Metal Fountain Pen Kit at Penn State Industries


----------



## WildThings (Jun 25, 2012)

I asked the same question here and ended up going with the Classic 24kt Gold Fountain Pen Kit from PSI and it turned out great. Customer was pleased and ordered 2 more. Except this time I ordered them from WoodTurningz and they were shipped the next day

WT


----------



## Dustygoose (Jun 26, 2012)

The Artisan from CSUSA.  is very slim.

Artisan Pen Kit - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.=


----------



## BSea (Jun 26, 2012)

I looked at a few of your pens in the SOYP forum.  The ones that I looked at had a slight thickening in the middle of the barrel.  I know many of us do that because it gives the pen some style.  But if you do a straight barrel that is basically the same size as the bushings, it really makes a difference in how thin the pen looks.  More than once someone told me a pen is too fat just by looking at it, when it's the same kit as another they liked because it was thinner.  It really is amazing what .5 mm makes in the look.

Another thing you can do is make a closed end, and add about 1/8 to the length of the barrel.  It makes the pen look slimmer, but of course, you lose the posting feature.

Don't get me wrong, I think there is a market for a slimmer roller ball/ fountain model.  But these are a few alternatives.


----------



## glycerine (Jun 26, 2012)

It seems like the Classic American is pretty thin also.


----------



## gbpens (Jun 26, 2012)

BereaHardwoods offers a Streamline American withe screw cap using a 3/8" tube, #5 nib in TN, Platinum and other less expensive platings. However, I have not seen a FP kit using a tube smaller than 3/8".


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 3, 2012)

Most "Classics" turn a little smaller than the Jr Gents.  PSI also has one called Traditional which has a 10mm tube - I have one in my collection and it turns a tad thinner than the Classics - it also shows a lot of the blank and has no bling if you like plain pens that show off the blank.


----------

